# Shhhhhhhhh.........T.I.C



## HAG 90 10 (Nov 24, 2007)

TARPON are running!!!! :letsparty


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

For about 3 weeks now.... LOL


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Okay, I have fished this area for about 5 years pretty hard. I have yet to catch or even see what I thought would have been a Tarpon. I have seen a few pics, however, if they are "runnin" how come there are no posts about it? Anyone have any pictures? Areas? I know NOTHING about Tarpon except what I have seen on TV from Boca Grand....


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

go to navarre beach right off the bar and you will see a few pods come by every day youll see them coming up and gulping air

heres a some vids from last yr


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *Realtor (6/27/2009)*Okay, I have fished this area for about 5 years pretty hard. I have yet to catch or even see what I thought would have been a Tarpon. I have seen a few pics, however, if they are "runnin" how come there are no posts about it? Anyone have any pictures? Areas? I know NOTHING about Tarpon except what I have seen on TV from Boca Grand....


I'm no expert, but what I can tell you is that the fishwe havecome through this area are big and usually in a migration pattern (not a feeding pattern). They migrate down the bar a lot like cobia. You have to get a bait in front of them, and they usually don't eat.


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

ALL BULL$H!T ASIDE, YOU WANNA CATCH A POON YOU GOTTA GO SOUTH... THAT'S JUST A SIMPLE TRUTH THAT FOLKS AROUND HEREDON'T SEEM TO GRASP TOO TIGHTLY... LIKE P-COLA NATIVE SAID, THESE FISH ARE IN A PURELY MIGRATORY PATTERN ON THEIR WAY TO MEXICAN WATERS... I'VE FISHED TARPON PROFESSIONALLY AND RECREATIONALLY WITH TEAM SALT-ROCK AND TEAM EMPTY-POCKETS FOR YEARS... CAUGHT THEM FROM THE BAHAMAS TO THE KEYS TO BOCA GRANDE AND TAMPA BAY.... I'VE HOOKED A FEW IN THIS AREA, BUT HAVE HAD TO WORK VERY HARD TO DO SO.... NOT THE KND OF FISH THAT YOU WANT TO WASTE TIME TARGETING AROUND THIS AREA... JUST MY TWO CENTS... GOOD LUCK


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

There are tarpon here this time of year. If you spend time on some of the open stretches of beach (piers, in front of navarre or pensacola) you will see pods of tarpon rolling thru from east to west from time to time.


----------



## Loadedpole (Jun 3, 2009)

Their here every year . A couple days before our last cool snap I saw a school about 100 yards east of 331 bridge in the channel. They've always been here this time of year. A friend had three one day last july. One was over 6' long . And yes he has pics. Folks just don't fish 'em .I know where to find 'em, but I'm not telling.But you'll be suprised if you look. Not in The gulf either


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

> *NavySnooker (6/28/2009)*ALL BULL$H!T ASIDE, YOU WANNA CATCH A POON YOU GOTTA GO SOUTH... THAT'S JUST A SIMPLE TRUTH THAT FOLKS AROUND HEREDON'T SEEM TO GRASP TOO TIGHTLY... LIKE P-COLA NATIVE SAID, THESE FISH ARE IN A PURELY MIGRATORY PATTERN ON THEIR WAY TO MEXICAN WATERS... I'VE FISHED TARPON PROFESSIONALLY AND RECREATIONALLY WITH TEAM SALT-ROCK AND TEAM EMPTY-POCKETS FOR YEARS... CAUGHT THEM FROM THE BAHAMAS TO THE KEYS TO BOCA GRANDE AND TAMPA BAY.... I'VE HOOKED A FEW IN THIS AREA, BUT HAVE HAD TO WORK VERY HARD TO DO SO.... NOT THE KND OF FISH THAT YOU WANT TO WASTE TIME TARGETING AROUND THIS AREA... JUST MY TWO CENTS... GOOD LUCK


Well if you go to the okaloosa pier in the evening around mid july you might change your mind...I have caught several out there and I have seen up to 150lbers caught out there...Just wait about three weeks and you will see me holding one on my kayak. You can catch Tarpon on the panhandle you just need to know how to target them...They feed right before sunset...especially around big schools of LYs.


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

i see your point, but you missed mine by a longshot... point is, to target a fish that only bites for thirty minutes everyday, kinda sucks... not what i'd think of a good tournament scene is what i'm saying... panhandle fishing is VERY SPECIFIC and tarpon is not one of those specific panhandle species... if you want some good tarpon (wether from the kayak or not) you must visit the southwest part of the state, it's outstanding... i'll be on my way down this friday if anyone can tag along you're welcome to


----------



## skeeter20 (Nov 7, 2007)

> *NavySnooker (6/28/2009)*i see your point, but you missed mine by a longshot... point is, to target a fish that only bites for thirty minutes everyday, kinda sucks... not what i'd think of a good tournament scene is what i'm saying... panhandle fishing is VERY SPECIFIC and tarpon is not one of those specific panhandle species... if you want some good tarpon (wether from the kayak or not) you must visit the southwest part of the state, it's outstanding... i'll be on my way down this friday if anyone can tag along you're welcome to




Bro over here around St. George Island and Dog Island you can catch Tarpon all day long. And i am not talking about juveniles either. I know i am not in the same area as yall are but you surely don't have to travel all the way down south to catch monster tarpon.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

They used to be all over the Rhoda. Its a wreck in about 30 ft. with two balast rock piles almost due north of the old coastguard station in the state park. That is in Pensacola Bay. John Rivers caught a nice'un in that area about this same time last year.:usaflag


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

i gotta say i changed my mind about john rivers today... he's not a bad guy... still gotta bust your balls john, cause i know you hate it!!! tight lines guys... show me them poons.... and not some big alewives either!!!!:usaflag


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

the tarpon around here start running about the first week in april and dont stop till september or octobor

your best chance at catching one is this time of year though 

we see them all the time about 300 yards out from the pier

a few come by on the bar and withing casting range of the pier


----------

